# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Ich krieg ihn nicht hoch - den Hinterreifen.

## Topschi

Heyho

ich habe ein Problem;
momentan fahre ich öfters am Tag auf unserem Hometrail, ein Wald mit paar Wurzeln, wo man eigentlich doch gut üben kann.
Nur leider schaff ich einfach keinen Bunny Hop :C

Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht, aber der Hinterreifen will einfach nicht von Boden abheben.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann? Bzw kann mir jemand erklären, wie es am einfachsten ist, einen BH zu machen?

Grüße, Tobi.


P.S.: Ich fahre mit Nike's (Nike Air o.o), d. h. ich rede von einem normalen Bunnyhop, keinem Klicki-Bunnyhop

----------


## Loki87

Ausgehend von deinen Aussagen im anderen Thread würd ich mal sagen...MACH DEN PASSENDEN DRUCK IN DEINEN DÄMPFER!!!
Bei 75% SAG würd ich das Hinterrad auch nimmer vom Boden wegkriegen!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Topschi

Inwiefern passenden Druck?

----------


## huidiwui

willkommen in der welt des internets:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DdkcX5o9w

----------


## Topschi

Ja, schön. Aber so ein AM/Enduro wiegt glaube "ein bisschen" mehr als ein BMX bzw. Dirt-/Streetbike ^^

----------


## daBaumi

> Ja, schön. Aber so ein AM/Enduro wiegt glaube "ein bisschen" mehr als ein BMX bzw. Dirt-/Streetbike ^^


Die Technik bleibt trotzdem dieselbe, nur musst halt mehr Kraft aufwenden!  :Big Grin:

----------


## suicidedownhill

Bunnyhoppen geht auch mit nem DHler. Also beim AM stell ichs mir da noch einfach vor. Und wie gesagt, die Technik ist die selbe, brauchst halt nur ein bisschen mehr Kraft.

----------


## Topschi

Hmm.. Das mit der Höhe klappt schon ganz Gut... Aber irgendwie kann ich einfach meinen Fuß nicht richtig reinstemmen, damit der Hinterreifen auch mitgeht  :Frown:

----------


## huidiwui

guter tip: schön die schienbeinschoner anziehen....  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

wenn du schon ein vollgefedertes bike hast kannst das auch zu deinem vorteil nutzen. drück dich in den federweg, stemm die beine in die pedale, zieh arme und beine an den körper, und schon ist  das bike in der luft

mir perönlich hat das stopie fahren geholfen das hinterrad beim bunny hop später in die luft zu bekommen

----------


## Topschi

Naja, Aber ein Stoppe ist ja eigentlich das Gegenteil, von dem, was ich erreichen möchte  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

ich meinte nur weil man dabei übern kann die beine gegen die pedale zu stemmen was man ja dann beim bunnyhop auch braucht  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Anfangen kannst du einfach, indem du nur das Hinterrad hochhebst - aber ohne die Vorderbremse zu ziehen.

Anfangs wirst du dich vermutlich eher nach vorne lehnen. Aber versuchs dann mal mit immer zentralerer Position. Wichtig: Du musst die Fußsohlen mit den Zehenspitzen nach unten drehen. Wenn die flach sind, wird's nie nach oben gehen.

----------


## Topschi

Mit meinen "normalen" schuhen geht das schlecht, weil der hintere Bereich eine Art "Absatz" hat.Ich versuch's mal mit Chucks (Converse)

----------


## TimTim

Also um den hinterreifen hoch zubekommen muss man eigentlich nachdem man das Vorderrad in der Luft hat die Füße auf den Pedalen etwas nach vorne beugen  und dann ruckartig hochziehen. Die Pins tun da den rest, durch den druck den man dann noch nach hinten ausübt rutscht man nicht von den Pedalen. Kannst das auch üben ohne das Vorderrad hoch zuziehen.

----------


## Topschi

Hey Tim, schon mal auf's Datum geachtet?  :Big Grin: 

Mittlerweile kann ich den Bunnyhop schon (lange)

Das Problem war einfach nur, das meine Pedalen flach waren, ohne irgendwelche Pins etc. daher konnten die Schuhe nicht richtig 'einrasten'

Hab jetzt Flatpedals und geht prima...
Bis auf die Höhe, komme nur auf ca. 30-40 cm hoch

----------


## TimTim

ja jetz seh ichs auch  :Big Grin:  Hatte nur geantwortet, weil der Thread so weit oben war, aber 30-40cm sind ja schonmal nicht schlecht

----------

